# Clip länge bei Sony Vegas 7.0



## Strika (19. August 2008)

hi leute

ich versuche gerade ein stopmotion video zu machen..
es sind natürlich unmengen von pics die ich zusammenfügen muss und vor allem eine heiden arbeit jedes pic (clip) einzeln zu kürzen..

jetzt kommt meine frage gibt es irgendwie eine funktion mit der man alle clips standartmäßig in die selbe länge bringt oder einen einfacheren weg die clips in die selbe länge zu bekommen?

bitte um hilfe!

dankeschön schonmal mfg Strika


----------



## darkframe (19. August 2008)

Hi,

Version 7 habe ich nicht, aber Version 8. Das sollte aber bei beiden ähnlich gehen:
Menü Optionen->Präferenzen, Reiter "Bearbeiten". Hier bei "Standbildfolge in Sekunden" den gewünschten Wert eingeben. Für ein Bild pro Sekunde wäre das dann 0,04, wenn die Wiedergaberate 25fps beträgt.

Das macht man vorzugsweise vor dem Import der Bilder


----------



## Strika (19. August 2008)

ahhhh danke ^^

ich hab schon x foren abgeklappert

mfg Strika


----------

